# First Archery Buck



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

I took this little guy at 35 yards right behind the shoulder took out booth lungs .
with a Bloodrunner 3 blade he went about 65 yards .
I started bow hunting 4 years ago this is my first kill and it was awsome this year I did everything from tuning my bow building my arrows and I even built my own string 
A big thanks to the guys at wild arrow for tips and getting me on the right track


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome. Great to get kids involved.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats on your buck!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! It's nice to know your equipment inside and out!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WAY COOL! I love to hear about first timers.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Sharing with the young folks makes it even better.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Feels good doesn't it? Good going!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz Droptine!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

nice!!! Looks tasty! Hope I can get a deer this year its been a while


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy cow!

I'm jealous


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya got yer cherry popped! Nice going! Now your ruined for life!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this, Congrats on your first buck I bet your son had a blast! Did you have to wipe the fresh milk off it's lips? Just messin with ya


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

He's my nephew and he saw the whole thing happen from me making the stalk to drawing back and waiting for the right shot and watching the arrow hit he was more excited then me my sister say he's infected so I told her take him to wild arrow and buy him a bow and call me there is no cure just go with it thats all she can do


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> He's my nephew and he saw the whole thing happen from me making the stalk to drawing back and waiting for the right shot and watching the arrow hit he was more excited then me my sister say he's infected so I told her take him to wild arrow and buy him a bow and call me there is no cure just go with it thats all she can do


That's awesome glad there's more youth getting interested!


----------

